# Missing Link



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I recently had to go to the vet to get Health Cert for the dog. My vet knows I feed RAW & is ok with it. I had to see his associate who recommended I supplement RAW with Missing Link Prof Strength Vet Formula. I bought a bag of the stuff to shut her up & get the heck out of there - had a plane to catch. I was cleaning out my fridge & found the stuff again. I haven't opened the bag & was going to toss it, but thought I would first ask if anyone has any thoughts on the stuff. Besides RAW I give Salmon Oil, Vit E, Esther C & Bertes Natural Supplement powder.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Good stuff, so go ahead and use it.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My trainer in Orlando was a huge advocate or it, because he fed cheap crap for kibble so he noticed a big change in coat shine when he started supplementing with it. Ofcourse I've never actually seen him use it when I was around at feeding times...... :lol: But I've seen him buy it and tell dozens of people to get it. PetSmart sells Missing Link, dont know what the fancy vet formula has different.

I used Nupro (silver label), cant find it here though.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

My vet keeps trying to sell me that stuff. I keep telling her that I already give my dogs everything in it - like blueberries and cranberries.


----------

